# Identify this Plant Please



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Picked it up on the side of a pond, through it in the tank hoping it would grow submerged and it appears to be doing well.

Any ideas what it is?
I was thinking a viola hederacea


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The leaves certainly look like the leaves of _Viola hederacea_ as seen in other pictures. None of the pictures I found on Google show it submersed. Do you have any iinformation that it can grow sumbersed?


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been researching viola, and have found nothing regarding submerse growth.


It has grown one new leaf since i got it 2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Keep us updated on how it does.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well the new leaf is taller then the others, but about one quarter the diameter, So i guess this is the "submerged form" leaf.

Very slow growing.


----------

